# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Roquebrune Cap Martin...

## Eddie

Anyone know anything about this area? It's near Monaco and Nice.

----------


## tim

I've visited there several years ago and can't remember specifics, but I think it was a generally pleasant area, not so crowded as the big tourists places.  It's just a few miles from the Italian border.

Are you headed that way?  If you are, I think you'll love it.

----------


## Eddie

No immediate plans... Depends on how my gallery show goes, but I've decided I need to photograph new places. I may have done all I can on sbh...
I've been invited, and got a Skype tour of my guestroom, and the view out the window. Using it as a base, I can get to a lot of interesting places in a relatively short time. 
As a plus, my host is a great cook.

----------


## tim

If I were in your shoes, I'd start checking flights.  There's probably a direct flight to Nice on some airline.  If there is, I would definitely plan to spend several days there.

----------


## tim

Nice is nice, but there's much more to see than the beach.

----------


## Eddie

Tim-  when do you think the best time of year is? I'm guessing summer.

----------


## Petri

Just avoid mid-July - mid-September, gets pretty crowded for the central European holiday season.

The smaller roads that go through all the villages east from Monaco can be crowded during the weekend when the italians and french are on the move.

Cap Ferrat and Eze have stunning views.

----------


## amyb

Eze is extremely photo friendly. I loved it. My heart went out to the UPS delivery guy who had to handle the packages and the steps.
 I made it to the top and have many wonderful shots and memories of friendly shopkeepers greeting me as I wended my way up.

----------


## GramChop

go, eddie, go!  stop "thinking" about it and just go!!!!

....and take me with you, please!!

----------


## DaveM

How can you go wrong in the land of Matisse, Van Gogh, Picasso, Monet, Chagall, Braque, Cezanne and Renoir? A no brainer, Eddie -- wow, very exciting!! Your biggest challenge is probably how to manage to be away for the length of time you'll wish for once there!

----------


## bto

Tim, that beach looks like sand...the time I visited the beach there, many moons ago with students, it was all rocks!  

It was the first time I saw someone take their clothes off in public, lol.....ahhhh, memories.

----------


## tim

I believe the Nice beach is pebbly, not fine sand like Saline.

----------


## smason3

We, too, love Eze. It's especially peaceful at night after the tourists leave. We prefer the fall as there are fewer people around.

----------


## tim

Fall is definitely the time to go.  Every spring I've been in that area has been very rainy.  July and August are too crowded.

----------


## Eddie

I'm going to look into an October '11 visit. Probably means no sbh June trip, though...
Keep your fingers crossed, that the gallery show goes extremely well.

----------


## smason3

Drive around. There are so many picturesque towns. I'm just sorry I won't be there!!

Keep us posted.

----------

